# Why restore? I like rusty bikes



## au6553 (Jul 23, 2006)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I like rusty old bikes better than most restored bikes!  I know this is a minority view because I almost never see old rusty bikes,  like the one pictured below, for sale. I'm guessing the reason for this is people assume no one would want it.   I'm current on my tetanus shots...so why not post some pictures of your rustmobile? 


http://www.rollingrelics.com/images/bike/DSC00148.JPG


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 24, 2006)

I like riding mine like that too but most of mine have been painted over with house paint so they need to be stripped.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, I like originals, rusty originals, house painted, restored, and customized bikes. in short, I like bikes


----------



## Beau (Jul 31, 2006)

...You're not alone!  

I love my rusty bikes! 

*Here's my '46 (I have been told) Hawthorne-* 

-  Twist lace front wheel with a 36 hole Sturmey archer drum brake rear hub converted to a front hub
- Shelby Airflow springer fork
- Original rusty bar andgrips
- Schwinn Collegiate forged drop stem
- the rustiest seat I had in the pile
- Cracked Schwinn whitewall tires
- 36 hole ATOM rear drum brake hub, converted from 7-speed hub to a single speed freewheel hub, 18 tooth BMX freewheel with every other tooth shaved off so it's a 'skiptooth freewheel' (inch pitch)
- Rusty, non working headlight







*Another old Hawthourne- *

- 24"x3" rear tire, 24" wheel, 16 tooth freewheel
- Hawthorne stabilizer bars
- Schwinn headlight (not working)
- some odd fork with cantilever brake mounts for brakes





Roadmaster Spaceliner (I think)- 

 It will remain in this condition, but I will overhaul all the bearing and add some old used tires. Basically make it rideable, but preserve it's patina.





And what I hope to have soon!

Simplex Servi-cycle-


----------



## wave (Aug 1, 2006)

*Urban Camoflague*

I like rusty bikes, and refer to the look as "Urban Camoflague". I can ride my 1962 Western Flyer single speed (put together from parts designated as trash) to work, leave it parked out front unlocked, and know it will not be stolen. Heck, with the 46/19 gear ratio, I'd be able to catch them if they had a five minute head start.


----------



## J.E (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yep I like them rusty*

i've only been in to collecting bikes for two months and already own 9 of them


----------



## Hooch (Oct 25, 2006)

the rattier the better!!!! Rust and chrome rules!


----------



## krazi (Nov 21, 2006)

*in the rough is just enough!*

I have a few old rusty hulks around the yard. one is a '36 or so schwinn. it has a columbia crank and chainring, a rusty skiptooth chain that I had to soak overnight in a coffee can of motor oil, (it worked too!) and the wheels off of a western flyer. the seat post is rusted solid in the tube, so I hope it doesn't ever break on me. another is a '69 schwinn panther I bought at a garage sale for about five bucks. it's patina'd really well, pitted chrome, and mismatched tires. a goodyear and a schwinn, if I remember correctly. I also have a few firestone bikes, and some huffys. 

krazi


----------



## krazi (Nov 30, 2006)

*beater is neater!*

here's a contraption I saved from the crusher. I added a crank and chainring from a schwinn airdyne. it's slow at the take-off, but I think it's capable of over 50 mph.

krazi


----------



## thebikeguy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Daily riders*

Cool bikes guys. The real beauty of riding bikes like that is you _can_ ride them. You can use those as "daily drivers". Because what's the point of having such a cool bike and not be able to enjoy it. Now I don't have alot of balloon tire bikes(yet) but I have quite a few "middleweights". Being as l'm north of the border, I collect CCMs. I have 45. Some of them are mint original but most have some wear and tear. People tend to not treat their bikes well. But because they are pre-enjoyed, I can ride them and not worry. I have about 20 that I rotate. People decide what they are going to wear for the day. I choose which bike. But l have to say my favourite is a 1971 CCM GrandSport 5speed. I put all my rustiest pieces on it( l don't lock it either). Looks pretty ratty. But mechanically it's 100%. Keep the tires pumped up to 50 PSI and it really rolls easy. Really quick. Only the most serious cyclists pass me. I usually pass a bunch of people on my way to work. I bet they don't tell their buddies about that one!! About getting pumped off by a long hair guy on some rusty old bike. So rusty/original is cool for a dail use bike. But you just gotta love the beauty of some of these bikes when they're restored properly. I bet you those guys would like to get their hands on your machines*lol* Thanks guys.*RIDE FREE. RIDE OFTEN*


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 8, 2007)

Rusty, crusty, shiney I like them all! Heres a monarch I've had for about 6 years, my neighbor thinks its ugly and needs restored....hahaha.....rides like a dream!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 8, 2007)

Now thats a nice ride! I like restored bikes but imagine how much relief he must feel by not having to worry about scratching the paint.
It`s nice just to enjoy the smooth ride that only an old American cruiser can provide!


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't have pics of my rusty bikes yet.. But I'd have to pick house paint bikes for now. LoL


----------



## J.E (Mar 9, 2007)

Sweet monarks.My 48 monark is nothing but rust and rides like the day it was built.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 14, 2007)

*tires*

Hey Hooch, What kind/size tires are those on yer schwinn pictured earlier? they look fatter than regular fat tires? Don


----------



## Hooch (Mar 14, 2007)

its a 26" frame with new 24" wheels on it and 24 x 3.0 kenda kraze tires


----------



## Monark52 (Mar 14, 2007)

I think i`ll ride this old jalopy around just like it is for awhile before restoring 
it...better get that seat back on first!!:eek: :eek:


----------



## Wheelie Pete (Mar 16, 2007)

I updating an old Western Flyer with shimano nexus hubs!  The rustier the better!!


----------

